# Shimano SH-M200 Trail/Enduro shoes



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Any feedback on these yet. When I saw the press release a few months ago they weren't available yet.

Looks like a good option for a lighter, stiff, but "all mountainy" trail shoe that would also be good for enduro racing.

SH- M200


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Bump. Also interested in hearing about these.


----------



## adzints7 (Apr 25, 2011)

Me too. How about interface with different pedals too? Would like to replace my Teva Pivots but keep the CB Mallet DH pedals.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Fyi Shimano shoes are 25% off through tonight at Jenson. Plus 10% more if you go through active junky.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I guess I get to go first... I took advantage of the Jenson sale and purchased a pair of SH-M200s. Received them today. 

Very comfortable just walking around the house. The sole seems pretty grippy so I am hoping they will be good for walking on rocks off the bike.

They seem to be well made which is good. We will see how they hold up after some trail time. I like the speed-lacing system. Honestly I would prefer them to lace up all the way, although the ratchet buckle thing seems to work well. 

I am a US size 11 and ordered a 46. They are a little roomy - kind of makes me wish they made a 45.5. After zipping around the back yard a little on the bike (sans cleats) I was satisfied that they fit OK. They just seem a little loose compared to my current Sidi Dominators (which admittedly are on the tight side - I have a 45 in the Sidis). Holding the SH-M200 up next to my normal shoes they look almost identical length-wise. While the Sidis look much shorter (which stands to reason, given the size difference). Makes me wonder how I ever fit into the Sidis, although I never found them to be too uncomfortable. 

The reinforced blocks that are on either side of the cleat area seem to work as intended. The shoes made my Time ATAC pedals feel like they had a little more platform. Again, this was without cleats installed, so I will have to see how it does when I am clipped in. 

I recently ordered a pair of Giro Terraduro shoes which I returned unused. Despite generally good reviews for comfort, they just didn't do it for me. It is possible that I had too small of a size (I ordered a 45). The combination of "not that great" fit plus the fact that it appears that some users are still experiencing durability issues was enough to make me look elsewhere and send them back. Compared to the Giros, I found the M200s much more comfortable out of the box and just as "walkable" which is supposed to be a strength of the Terraduro.

I will post back with more impressions once I get some trail time with these.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I saw them in my LBS last week and they look narrow, like all the Shimano shoes I've tried. Other than that they looked pretty great.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

They are narrow compared to normal shoes, but they seem about the same width as my Sidi Dominators. They didn't feel especial narrow on my feet fwiw.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've since read a pretty good review of these from Bike Mag or Pinkbike (came up on my FB feed) and the reviewer really liked them. Fit almost as well as his heat molded top of the line Shimano race shows but were way more comfortable and walkable and armored for rough terrain, etc . Almost as stiff too.

Here it is. It was Ryan Palmer from Bike Mag that reviewed them.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

About 30 miles of trail time on my M200s now. Really happy with them and would recommend them in a heartbeat. Very comfortable and easy to walk in off the bike. 

They are efficient / stiff at the cleat interface but the shoe itself doesn't seem as unforgiving as my Sidi Dominators. Seems like the Torbal concept may be working as planned. 

Still loving the speed lace system. For whatever reason I like it much better than the Velcro straps I am accustomed to. 

The next big test will be how well ventilated they are when things get hot. They were very comfortable on a 60 degree day yesterday. Hopefully they will remain comfortable when temps hit the 90s next summer.


----------



## Eggy (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had these M2hundos for maybe 2 months now, and I love them, The draw string lace up for the lower parts of the shoe will ensure a nice snug fit, and the buckle works great. I was a little concerned that the buckle design being similar to those found on shimano road shoes, but they have held up wonderfully. The lower profile buckle certainly sneaks by rocks way better than the buckle on my previous shimano mtn shoe. 

The soles are very stiff, and I find that to be great for efficient pedaling, and giving me a more stable pedal platform when riding through chunk. I also find the stiff soles are very comfortable to walk around in, and there is enough softer rubber on the sole to mute the cleat clack when walking around on hard floors. 

The inner part of the the shoe opening is raised, giving the inner ankle a little extra protection from crank arms, which is nice, but make sure to wear socks that go above that part of the shoe. Skin to shoe can get a little tender after a while. 

I came off of a pair of the M162 shoes, which I had very high hopes for. Unfortunately, the rubber compound on the M162 kept cracking on me at the same spot (inner sole, by where the cleat space edge is). I went through 2 pairs. The first pair, I am note sure when the soles cracked, but those were warrantied, and it happened after one ride on the second pair. Shimano did it right, and upgraded the shoe for me on the next warranty claim, and the M200 has held up great. I couldn't be happier with the shoes, and I couldn't be happier with how Shimano handled the warranty issues. They got it right with the M200!

I ride in Phoenix, AZ, year round, on sharp rocks, slick rock, loose rock, rocks, rocks, rocks, no issues for these shoes. Haven't had these in the 100*+ summers, but they seem to vent well in the brisk 85* weather we have in the late fall.


----------



## Reuben Madsen (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered some, will post when I have tested them.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a pair of M089's, which use a very similar sole as the M200. The M089s are $88 on Wiggle right now, and they have 49s and 50s.

I cannot find a US dealer for any of the "torbal" shoes in a size 49 or 50. I'm having a hard time deciding which size to buy. I have a pair of sidis in 49 that fit great, otherwise I wear a 13 or 14 depending on the shoe. Five Ten Freerider VXI and Guide Tennies =14 but with an extra insole to take out some volume, dress shoes I wear a 13d like Allen Edmonds. 

I have a feeling that too big may be better for a shoe that I may need to hike-a-bike in, but. . .


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Sounds promising. Waiting to hear some more reviews. I'm torn between these and the Mavic Crossmax (which you can get in black now instead of just the bright yellow) and the Mavic Alpine XL which I thought I saw in black recently but a quick search was just showing the original white (which is OK but I'd rather have black).

Any input on either of these compared to the M200?


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The mavic a don't do anything for me, but I hear great things. 

I ended up getting the M089s from wiggle for $86, they have the m200 for $160, but not in 49s.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

couple rides on mine and I'm real happy with them. always love shimano shoes. i'd say these fit a touch snugger than my last pair of shimano mp-66 all mountain shoes, but pretty similar. good grip for walking, good support for peddling, and i like the speed lace/buckle combo.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

I used AM45 previously for all riding including trail, shuttle assisted, and a pair of XC60 for long XC type rides. The problem with most XC shoes is they are poor for hiking the bike no grip or flex. The AM45 are great but a bit heavy.

The M200 are a perfect mix of all I want in a shoe, is lighter and stiffer than the AM45 whilst offering similar level of protection but with just a little bit of flex for good pedal feel. They are awesome for climbing up rocks and loose surfaces. I use it for pretty much everything now.


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

teK-- said:


> I used AM45 previously for all riding including trail, shuttle assisted, and a pair of XC60 for long XC type rides. The problem with most XC shoes is they are poor for hiking the bike no grip or flex. The AM45 are great but a bit heavy.
> 
> The M200 are a perfect mix of all I want in a shoe, is lighter and stiffer than the AM45 whilst offering similar level of protection but with just a little bit of flex for good pedal feel. They are awesome for climbing up rocks and loose surfaces. I use it for pretty much everything now.


I have been a long time AM45 user and I love them, with the exception of them being hot in the summer. I am extremely interested in getting the M200 but I haven't seen much feedback from users. A couple of questions:

Is the sizing of the M200 comparable to the AM45 (length and wide)? Does the M200 vent well? Lastly, is the sole of the M200 significantly stiffer than the AM45, can you subjectively quantify?

Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

The length is the same but m200 is narrower. I tighten them only using the ratchet and leave the laces fully loose. They are comfortable that way and move around on the foot less than the am45 so better foot retention.

Stiffness is about halfway between am45 and a full blown xc race shoe. It is perfect for all mountain use particularly carry and hike.

I crashed in a race the other week and broke the ratchet on one side. Replacement pair only $20.


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

teK-- said:


> The length is the same but m200 is narrower. I tighten them only using the ratchet and leave the laces fully loose. They are comfortable that way and move around on the foot less than the am45 so better foot retention.
> 
> Stiffness is about halfway between am45 and a full blown xc race shoe. It is perfect for all mountain use particularly carry and hike.
> 
> I crashed in a race the other week and broke the ratchet on one side. Replacement pair only $20.


Thanks Tek!


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

I received my pair yesterday. I wear USA size 12 shoes and got a 47. I tried them on walking around the house (no cleats) and overall they feel comfortable. They seem very well constructed and the speed lace system works great. Fit-wise, they are narrower than my current 2010 Specialized Comp but still comfortable. The only issue I'm having is that my heel keeps sliding up a bit. I've tried tightening the ratchet more but could not get them to stay put. 

I'll play around with them a bit more and try them on the bike sans cleats like AOK did and see how they feel but for now this is a deal breaker for me. This weekend I'll try the Terraduros and see how they compare.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

I find that I notice some heel slip when I am walking in my M200s. Annoying, but not the end of the world since I don't walk in them that much. 

Clipped in and pedaling I never notice any slip. Still very happy with my pair.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

AOK said:


> Still very happy with my pair.


How are they holding up? I had a pair of M086's a few years ago that pretty much exploded by month 3 and haven't been back to Shimano since. These look nice, but I've been hesitant to try.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

car_nut said:


> How are they holding up? I had a pair of M086's a few years ago that pretty much exploded by month 3 and haven't been back to Shimano since. These look nice, but I've been hesitant to try.


No issues. After ~3 months of use they are like new other than being dirty.


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally got a chance to try the M200s on the bike. It's been raining around here and I didn't want to take them outside in case I need to return them. My solution: put my bike on the trainer, wrap the shoes sans-cleats in a couple of old t-shirts and gave them a quick spin. They feel good! Stiffer than my old Specialized Comps and good pedaling platform. Cranked up the resistance on the trainer and gave them a good off-the-saddle effort and I'm happy to report no heel slip up issues.

They are narrower than the Terraduros I tried last Friday and there is less soft rubber on the soles so if I were doing a lot of hike-a-bike I would go with the Giros. But for the riding I do these are perfect. Can't wait to try them on real trails.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

How do the Shimano trails interface with the Shimano Trail pedals? Meaning, do the soles/lugs on the shoes settle nicely on the pedal wings?

I'm looking for a pedal/shoe combination that offers more platform than the standard Shimano XC pedal.

One option was to go with the Terraduro and use my full DH CB Mallets, and hope they mate well.

The other option was to give the Shimano Trail pedal a try. I suspect the Shimano Trail pedal would likely mesh better with a Shimano shoe to make the most out of the platform - speculation of course.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I have the xt trail pedals and I think they are mostly a gimmick, they don't feel like there is any more grip than regular spds.


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'll have to disagree with uprooted. Those pedals do offer a bit more platform, specially on rough terrain. Not as much as a CB Mallet but more than a full on Cross Country pedal. I have not tried one with the M200's yet but will do very soon.


----------



## Rex Luthor (Jan 17, 2009)

i'm with unrooted. The "platform" on the trail pedals makes no contact with the sole of the shoe. I fail to see any benefit. They look cool. That platform, however, does get caught on trail stuff like roots and woodwork. IMO it really is a gimmick but one that can effect one's riding negatively and no win. At least that's my experience with them. I could not get rid of them fast enough.

OK, back to the M200's...


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

I just picked up a pair of SH-M200 from Chain reaction as they seemed to be the only one in stock. I am a size 9US in shoes, Size 43 in all my other shimano shoes. I will report back once I get to try them.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

KRob said:


> Any input on either of these compared to the M200?


While in Moab recently I was able to try on both the Shimano M200's and the Mavic Crossmax's at Chile Pepper... I love that shop and they always end up with a good chunk of my money when I visit. I ended up purchasing the M200's. They simply fit better. The foot bed is more comfortable and I'm able to lock my heel into the shoe without having to ratchet down the strap to extremes. The materials and build quality are noticeably better. I also like that they're designed around Shimano's SPD pedal which I run.

To help others with sizing, I consistently wear a size 13 running/street shoe and ended up with the 47's. As they are a tad tight on length I would've prefer a 47.5 but unfortunately they only make whole sizes after 47 and the 48's are simply too large. I also have a fairly narrow foot. The 47 in the Crossmax was the perfect length, but it simply fell behind in every other consideration.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

unrooted said:


> I have the xt trail pedals and I think they are mostly a gimmick, they don't feel like there is any more grip than regular spds.


 This depends on the shoes. I would think Shimano designed the shoe to interface well with their pedals. My XTR trail shoes support my Teva Pivot shoes on both sides of the cleat pocket and feel great while ridind. The cleat pocket needs to be the right depth for this. My Five Tens didn't contact at all.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> This depends on the shoes. I would think Shimano designed the shoe to interface well with their pedals. My XTR trail shoes support my Teva Pivot shoes on both sides of the cleat pocket and feel great while ridind. The cleat pocket needs to be the right depth for this. My Five Tens didn't contact at all.


This is what I was getting at / asking.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

Miker J said:


> This is what I was getting at / asking.


I have several rides on this shoe with the xt trial pedal. The shoe does feel like it grips the pedal more than my last shoe; no unexpected disconnects yet...I think because there's more pedal/shoe friction. So far I'm liking this shoe...


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Finally got a chance to try out the M200 on the trail and they feel great. I have the M530 pedals and the shoe/pedal interface feels more supportive than with my previous shoe. The shoes are stiff while pedaling but allow a bit movement while leaning the bike so the whole TORBAL thing it's more than marketing. Also got a chance to try out the ankle guard with a couple of crank hits and they do their job. On hike-a-bike sections I still experience a bit of heel lift. They are comfortable to walk on but not as good as the Terraduro. My only complain is the white part on the ankle guard got crazy dirty in 2 seconds flat. I would have chosen a different color for a MTB shoe. Other than that I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

How are these at keeping out water? I currently run a set of Teva Pivots but they get thoroughly socked down to my socks when going through puddles. And does anyone know how the Terraduro does with keeping out water?


----------



## peen_a_ween (Apr 30, 2012)

KRob said:


> Sounds promising. Waiting to hear some more reviews. I'm torn between these and the Mavic Crossmax (which you can get in black now instead of just the bright yellow) and the Mavic Alpine XL which I thought I saw in black recently but a quick search was just showing the original white (which is OK but I'd rather have black).
> 
> Any input on either of these compared to the M200?


I tried the Alpine XL's and the M200's around the same time, trying to figure out which one i liked the best. The mavics definitely worked better as a hike n' bike shoe and i think were a little more functional as a "enduro-style" shoe (good impact protection for ankle and toes, weatherproofing, super sticky tread) but were easily the most uncomfortable shoe ive ever worn. The actual lengthwise fit of the shoe was great, but the top strap seriously cut into my foots circulation. It was pretty alarming how uncomfortable it was. I walked around on them for a couple days hoping it would get better, but it never did. Ended up returning them and getting the Shimanos.

Keep in mind, i have a pretty low volume foot. Lots of bike shoes fit me weirdly, but the mavics were completely intolerable.


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

It wasn't particularly wet when I went out on the trail. Just the occasional puddle. But they kept my feet dry.

The top of the toe box is a mesh material (bigger holes on the inside covered for ventilation with a thinner mesh on the outside to keep pebbles out) so I imagine they wouldn't be water proof at all.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Would you say the Giro Terraduro's would be 'more' water/mud resistant?


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Probably. And better to walk on. My friend has them and he likes then a lot. To me it came down to fit. I felt the M200 fit me better.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I've got both coming to compare, but yes fit is probably the priority for me too

Another question - what have the M200's got between the cleat and the inside of the shoe? 

Some previous Shimano's owned have just a clear sticker and then a thin insole so the ball of the foot is against the cleat (cold/hard/numbness etc)

Some other makes - Mavic, DHB etc have a separate 'card' type insole and then the proper insole, which of course is a lot better


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Would you say the Giro Terraduro's would be 'more' water/mud resistant?


Since we are talking about water resistance, it would sure be nice if these types of shoes were made without mesh. Hiking through cold muck would be more tolerable.

I'm tired of painting the mesh on all my shoes with Plasti Dip.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Miker J said:


> Since we are talking about water resistance, it would sure be nice if these types of shoes were made without mesh. Hiking through cold muck would be more tolerable.
> 
> I'm tired of painting the mesh on all my shoes with Plasti Dip.


Which is why in the past I've gone for a covered shoe

Like these below

The cover takes the brunt of any splurge, while the breathable sides still vent some

This is why I was hoping the M200 and Giro were in a similar vein


----------



## Washirican3 (Mar 18, 2012)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Another question - what have the M200's got between the cleat and the inside of the shoe?
> 
> Some previous Shimano's owned have just a clear sticker and then a thin insole so the ball of the foot is against the cleat (cold/hard/numbness etc)


They also have a sticker and of course the insole. I have not felt any discomfort yet but only time will tell as the insole get some mileage.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Follow up on the SH 200. 


Got some riding time on mine, but have not tried them with the trail pedal so no comment on the interface issue.

As far as the shoe goes it is really nice. First off it fits very well. Not Sidi slipper fit, which was always really nice, but more like a more burly shoe able to handle a thicker sock. Most of my riding is done in damp, cooler weather so I always wear wool socks. The fit works well for this.

The insole that comes in the shoe is extremely nice.

Walking/hiking in the shoe is very good. Best of any mtb shoe I've owned yet. There is a bit of heel lift but not bad. Very comfortable and confidence inspiring when off the bike.

Pedals well with regular Shim clip less pedals.

Able to be modified for weather resistance easily. I paint any mesh on all my mtb shoes to deal with the cool, wet weather I usually ride in. Since there are only a few mesh areas its easy to work with the shoe. The velcro'd instep cover goes a long way with water proofing. BTW, I paint the metsh on my mtb shoes with Plasti-Dip.


Will post back when I get around to putting on my new Shim Trail pedals and see how the mate up with the 200.


----------



## gravityridesitall (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone have a chance to ride these in warm conditions? I'm on the sweatier side of things, and these look and fit great - but I'm a little afraid that I'd have swampfoot in any temp over 70d. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

gravityridesitall said:


> Anyone have a chance to ride these in warm conditions? I'm on the sweatier side of things, and these look and fit great - but I'm a little afraid that I'd have swampfoot in any temp over 70d. Thanks in advance.


No issues so far in the warm humid southeast, although summer is just getting started. Warmest ride so far was in the mid 80s and I didn't notice that the M200s were significantly warmer than the mesh Sidi Dominators they replaced.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

murrdogg11 said:


> couple rides on mine and I'm real happy with them. always love shimano shoes. i'd say these fit a touch snugger than my last pair of shimano mp-66 all mountain shoes, but pretty similar. good grip for walking, good support for peddling, and i like the speed lace/buckle combo.


That's good to hear. Looking at the picture of the sole I was concerned that it wouldn't have the grip on slick rock and such that the Mavic do.

I have a pair of older Shimano 3/4 hieght lace up AM shoes (can't remember the number) that fit me really well in 45... maybe slightly loose so if the M200s are the same or slightly smaller than 45 should be perfect.

Here's the old ones: MT-53.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

teK-- said:


> I used AM45 previously for all riding including trail, shuttle assisted, and a pair of XC60 for long XC type rides. The problem with most XC shoes is they are poor for hiking the bike no grip or flex. The AM45 are great but a bit heavy.
> 
> The M200 are a perfect mix of all I want in a shoe, is lighter and stiffer than the AM45 whilst offering similar level of protection but with just a little bit of flex for good pedal feel. They are awesome for climbing up rocks and loose surfaces. I use it for pretty much everything now.


They're also a couple hundred grams lighter than the Mavic Crossmax per pair (790 gr vs 978gr). The Alpine XL are 820gr so closer to the M200s.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

AOK said:


> The shoes made my Time ATAC pedals feel like they had a little more platform. Again, this was without cleats installed, so I will have to see how it does when I am clipped in.


I know these are designed to be perfectly compatible with shimano pedals, so I'm wondering if you've had any issues with having enough clearance to clip out with you Time ATAC pedals/cleats. I run CB pedals both Candies and Mallets and the space between the rubber sole for the cleat looks a little narrow. Did you have to do any trimming?


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

KRob said:


> I know these are designed to be perfectly compatible with shimano pedals, so I'm wondering if you've had any issues with having enough clearance to clip out with you Time ATAC pedals/cleats. I run CB pedals both Candies and Mallets and the space between the rubber sole for the cleat looks a little narrow. Did you have to do any trimming?


Running ATACs with my M200s. No clearance issues at all. I am on the older XS model ATACs, FWIW.

Got a set of XTR trail pedals on the way to try out. So I guess i will find out if the pedal / shoe combo is any better.


----------



## Sketchemo (Jan 12, 2012)

Retiring a pair of Specialized trail 110's, always liked a 3/4 shoe but hard to find now. Ordered a pair from Art's 25% off and a free pair of cleats. Looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I looked at a pair and compared them (at home, both together) with the Giro Terraduro's

Giro's won on everything. Especially liked the sealing mechanism over the inside cleat surface to waterproof on the Giro's


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

bonesetter2004 said:


> I looked at a pair and compared them (at home, both together) with the Giro Terraduro's
> 
> Giro's won on everything. Especially liked the sealing mechanism over the inside cleat surface to waterproof on the Giro's


Do the Giros have the cleat adjustment range of the M200s? That's the main reason I'm interested in the new Shimanos, I haven't seen any other shoe that lets me mount the cleat that far back.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Joules said:


> Do the Giros have the cleat adjustment range of the M200s? That's the main reason I'm interested in the new Shimanos, I haven't seen any other shoe that lets me mount the cleat that far back.


Aah, got me there 

I wasn't looking for that so didn't notice


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

bonesetter2004 said:


> I looked at a pair and compared them (at home, both together) with the Giro Terraduro's
> 
> Giro's won on everything. Especially liked the sealing mechanism over the inside cleat surface to waterproof on the Giro's


I tried them both as well.

The Giro was too tight in the toe box and I'm pretty sure the Shimano has a wider range of cleat adjustment.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

The Giro was the better made shoe too, with Vibram sole (better for walking in) and better feeling upper materials

On, it felt more snug, the fit being much better and no heel slip when walking, like in th M-200 and other Shimano's I have owned 

All in all no contest 

YMMV


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

bonesetter2004 said:


> The Giro was the better made shoe too, with Vibram sole (better for walking in) and better feeling upper materials
> 
> On, it felt more snug, the fit being much better and no heel slip when walking, like in th M-200 and other Shimano's I have owned
> 
> ...


I agree with the look and feel of the Giro being better, I am just skeptical of the Giro because there are tons of reports and images of the shoes coming apart (early runs) and the sole splitting (resent runs) on fairly new shoes. It doesn't seem durability is a strength.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

^ have a look here

Giro Terraduro review - BikeRadar


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

bonesetter2004 said:


> ^ have a look here
> 
> Giro Terraduro review - BikeRadar


Good review. Looks like they have their early delaminating issues sorted. And it comes in black. May have to put this one back on the list.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

I 'tried' most of the other offerings (about half a dozen in all - the Giro's ooze quality

Bottom pic is the sealing strip over the cleat with insole removed


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

bonesetter2004 said:


> The Giro was the better made shoe too, with Vibram sole (better for walking in) and better feeling upper materials
> 
> On, it felt more snug, the fit being much better and no heel slip when walking, like in th M-200 and other Shimano's I have owned
> 
> ...


You are right that the Shim 200 does have some heel lift. It is noticeable when walking with them in the living room but on the trail I've not noticed it and I'm pretty finicky about stuff like that. I tend to get off the bike a lot on rides to do trail clearing. Their buckle/strap retention system could be better to help secure the foot down. They should take a lesson from the Italians who make Sidis.

I agree that the Giro appears better made and the vibram sole was nice. Aside from the narrow Giro toe box issue I figured Shimano shoes would mate better with their pedals, and I found it easier to ""muck-proof" the Shimanos.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

For those that were asking about M200 + Shimano trail pedals... 

My XTR trail pedals arrived tonight ($89 from Merlin in the UK -- seemed like a deal to me). 

Looking at the shoe while clipped into the pedal, I can see how the two large blocks on the sole will contact the flats on the pedal body (inline with the spindle) as you move your foot around. In a static perfectly aligned position, the sole blocks sit a few millimeters above the pedal body, but there is enough play in the sole/cleat interface that any sort of lean side to side (and probably just foot pressure) is enough to for the raised blocks to contact the flats.

Note that the "wings" on the front and back of the pedal appear to be for pedal protection only -- they don't even come close to shoe contact. It is just the little flat areas directly to each side of the cleat interface that can contact.

No actual ride time -- just a few laps around the driveway -- so I can't say if there is any real benefit on the trail.


----------



## onetothepowerofn (Jan 24, 2005)

*sizing M162 vs M200*



Eggy said:


> ..................
> I came off of a pair of the M162 shoes, which I had very high hopes for. Unfortunately, the rubber compound on the M162 kept cracking on me at the same spot (inner sole, by where the cleat space edge is). I went through 2 pairs. The first pair, I am note sure when the soles cracked, but those were warrantied, and it happened after one ride on the second pair. Shimano did it right, and upgraded the shoe for me on the next warranty claim, and the M200 has held up great. I couldn't be happier with the shoes, and I couldn't be happier with how Shimano handled the warranty issues. They got it right with the M200!
> .....................


Interested in the sizing of the M162 vs the M200 - did you take the same size? If so, did you notice whether the cut of the M200 is smaller or larger than the M162? Thanks in advance! :thumbsup:


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

First ride with my new M9020 trail pedals last night and I have to say that they felt really good with the M200 shoes. The shoe / pedal interface felt very connected and comfortable. It definitely felt like there was more of a platform than I am used to. Based on my observations above I think this is mainly due to the raised sole blocks on either side of the cleat pocket contacting the flat areas on the pedal. So maybe there is something to the "designed to work best with" claim other than marketing. 

I may be a convert to SPD after spending about 24 of the 25 years of SPDs riding ATACs.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

The Atac pedals used to be so good and solid, but everyone I know has had issues wit theirs gaining a lot of bearing play at the spindle. Shimanos are cheap and bulletproof.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

unrooted said:


> The Atac pedals used to be so good and solid, but everyone I know has had issues wit theirs gaining a lot of bearing play at the spindle. Shimanos are cheap and bulletproof.


Never had any issues with my ATACs over the years until I bought one of the newer models (xc8). I will say that Time USA warrantied them without question and sent me a new pair. Every other ATAC I have owned has been trouble free.

I started out clipless on XT SPD many years ago. Got tired of being unable to clip out with the smallest amount of sand/dirt/mud in there so I switched to ATACs. Hopefully Shimano has solved this problem after 25 years.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I went to my LBS to try on the M200, of course they didn't have any, and only had the lower tier models of shoes. I tried on a 47 and a 48 (both different mtb models). The 47s were slightly too short, but the 48s had too much volume for my foot. I had the straps completely pulled tight, and once they stretch any, it will be too big. Nobody ever makes half sizes after 47... I hate my feet, always a pain finding shoes.

Do any of you think these M200 may fit any differently than the lower models I tried on? specifically in volume... I just need to be able to cinch them down tighter. The shop said they would most likely fit the same, but maybe someone can compare to those that they've owned?

Any other suggestions? I've been riding Specialized shoes that fit, but I want something different, like these... more AM, and walkable, but still stiff enough for pedaling. 

TIA


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Just to follow up with my original question: My old M56 shoes (and CB cleats) finally gave up the ghost about a month ago so while I was trying to decide which shoes to buy, I've been running 5Ten Low impacts with Kona Wah Wahs that I bought a couple years ago as a (failed) experiment into the world of flats.

However, a strange thing has happened. I've become so adapted to the flats now (which I never thought would happen), I'm thinking of taking that $125-180 I was going to spend on new Am clipless shoes and put it towards some nicer flat pedals (Podium1, Cramp Ons, Spank, Twenty6, etc).

Am I crazy??


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

KRob said:


> Just to follow up with my original question: My old M56 shoes (and CB cleats) finally gave up the ghost about a month ago so while I was trying to decide which shoes to buy, I've been running 5Ten Low impacts with Kona Wah Wahs that I bought a couple years ago as a (failed) experiment into the world of flats.
> 
> However, a strange thing has happened. I've become so adapted to the flats now (which I never thought would happen), I'm thinking of taking that $125-180 I was going to spend on new Am clipless shoes and put it towards some nicer flat pedals (Podium1, Cramp Ons, Spank, Twenty6, etc).
> 
> Am I crazy??


KRob, most people are at least a little crazy. I have been experimenting with flats after 20 years on clipless, and it's been frustrating. That said if you have adapted, then, yes get some good pedals. If you still want some clipless shoes get some Teva Pivots on sale at Jenson, and have it both ways.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

Krob, just over a year ago I switched to flat pedals simply because I was coaching the "developmental" group of our High School Mtb. Team and I was constantly on and off the bike as I worked through skills, demonstrations and hiking up and down the trail. I figured at some point after the season was over I'd go back to clipless even going as far as purchasing a pair of M200's earlier this Spring... they're still in the box. I even took them and a brand new pair of XTR Trail pedals (warranty) to Moab a couple of weeks ago and I just couldn't find the motivation to switch out my flats. I simply love my flats. I'm using Five Ten Freerider VXI's with DMR Vaults.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

CrashTheDOG said:


> Krob, just over a year ago I switched to flat pedals simply because I was coaching the "developmental" group of our High School Mtb. Team and I was constantly on and off the bike as I worked through skills, demonstrations and hiking up and down the trail. I figured at some point after the season was over I'd go back to clipless even going as far as purchasing a pair of M200's earlier this Spring... they're still in the box. I even took them and a brand new pair of XTR Trail pedals (warranty) to Moab a couple of weeks ago and I just couldn't find the motivation to switch out my flats. I simply love my flats. I'm using Five Ten Freerider VXI's with DMR Vaults.





Travis Bickle said:


> KRob, most people are at least a little crazy. I have been experimenting with flats after 20 years on clipless, and it's been frustrating. That said if you have adapted, then, yes get some good pedals. If you still want some clipless shoes get some Teva Pivots on sale at Jenson, and have it both ways.


Yep, I can totally identify with both of these statements. I'd been in clipless for 15 years and really had no complaints but all the jumpy/freerider types were telling me how much better flats were so I tried them but never really adapted..... until I was forced to wear them for a month straight.

Don't want to turn this into another flats vs clips thread, but I'm sure there are still some things I like better about clipless..... it's just that the longer I go without them and the better I get on flats the harder it is to remember what those things are.


----------



## Nik ZH (May 29, 2015)

I got the Shimanos a month ago and I really love 'em.

+ perfect fit for me, not narrow/not wide
+ very nice imho. I got 'em in green which I love
+ I always loved flaps for protection
+ reasonably priced
+ no fuss

- some heel slip, but ONLY when walking - riding is perfect
- the sole could be better but it's ok
- kind of hot, ventilation is mediocre (to be fair: the design does not promise anything else)

Since I use another pair of shoes when I really go up in the mountains (above treeline where I have to carry the bike sometimes) the M200 is the perfect choice for me. I would buy it again.


----------



## Nik ZH (May 29, 2015)

Oh, I forgot:

+ you have A LOT of room to position your cleats, more than usual
+ the tongue is absolutely perfect and does not "cut in" at the top. Not even when new


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Longer term review....

Got quite a few hours on the Shimano shoes with their trail pedals and they have worked out really well. I was looking for a pedal/shoe interface that provided more room for err on "less than smooth" landings.

Went off a good sized rock drop with the left foot accidentaly unclipped. It was a fluke but and I won't to go into why. The drop lands to a rocky, steep, high speed transition. Not a good place to loose control. As I popped off the drop I realized I was unlcipped. Came down hard on the transition, but the shoe stayed fairly well planted on the pedal and I pulled it off without a wreck. If that happened on my prior shoe/pedal setup I'm certain my foot would have slipped off the pedal and posted into the ground/rocks, and it would have been a bad landing.

As far as accidental "blow outs" on hard landings - none.

Durability and fit are very good. Easy to walk on. 

The M200/trail pedal setup is the way to go for hard trail/AM riding.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

d365 said:


> I went to my LBS to try on the M200, of course they didn't have any, and only had the lower tier models of shoes. I tried on a 47 and a 48 (both different mtb models). The 47s were slightly too short, but the 48s had too much volume for my foot. I had the straps completely pulled tight, and once they stretch any, it will be too big. Nobody ever makes half sizes after 47... I hate my feet, always a pain finding shoes.
> 
> Do any of you think these M200 may fit any differently than the lower models I tried on? specifically in volume... I just need to be able to cinch them down tighter. The shop said they would most likely fit the same, but maybe someone can compare to those that they've owned?
> 
> ...


Check out the Mavic Crossmax shoe
crossmax shoe - Search Results | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

AOK said:


> .
> 
> I started out clipless on XT SPD many years ago. Got tired of being unable to clip out with the smallest amount of sand/dirt/mud in there so I switched to ATACs. Hopefully Shimano has solved this problem after 25 years.


I started with Shimano pedals 20 years ago. Switched to ATACs around 2000 for the same reasons as you and round Times faithfully until the recent design switch last summer. I went through 4 pairs of new ATACs last summer on warranty. With each pair, either bearings came loose or the spring retainer pins backed out despite applying cement.

I now have 3 pairs of XTR platform pedals and prefer them in every way to the new ATACs


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

I am really disappointed with these shoes. After 2 months of use the rubber sole around the toes where it meets the upper leather is separating on both shoes. I am contemplating gluing them but am considering going through warranty.

I purchased through chain reaction cycles. Should I contact Shimano or the dealer?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

car_nut said:


> How are they holding up? I had a pair of M086's a few years ago that pretty much exploded by month 3 and haven't been back to Shimano since. These look nice, but I've been hesitant to try.





Averbuks said:


> I am really disappointed with these shoes. After 2 months of use the rubber sole around the toes where it meets the upper leather is separating on both shoes. I am contemplating gluing them but am considering going through warranty.
> 
> I purchased through chain reaction cycles. Should I contact Shimano or the dealer?


Sorry man. That's the first thing that went wrong with my one and only pair of Shimano shoes. This thread had me ready to try them again. Let us know what Shimano has to say.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

One of the attributes I'm interested in is the rearward adjustability of the cleat. Has anyone with these shoes mounted them all the way back to help with descending? Running some M162s right now, and I'd like to get the cleat just a little further back than I'm able to without cutting away more room.


----------



## hardboiled (Jun 10, 2006)

kragu said:


> One of the attributes I'm interested in is the rearward adjustability of the cleat. Has anyone with these shoes mounted them all the way back to help with descending? Running some M162s right now, and I'd like to get the cleat just a little further back than I'm able to without cutting away more room.


I've had these shoes since December and like them quite a bit. I initially had my cleats all the way back -- it was a pretty dramatic range of adjustment from where my cleats were on my last pair of shoes (sidis). not sure if it was from the cleat placement or a combination of other factors, but I started getting knee pain in the front of my kneecap from climbing. so I've moved the cleats forward to a more traditional position (still a little further back than usual) and my knees seem to like it better. kindof a bummer because I really liked the rearward placement for descending, but it wasn't conducive to putting in big mileage and steep climbs, in my case. YMMV.


----------



## Martin0001 (Jul 16, 2015)

I think it is a good idea too.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

hardboiled said:


> I initially had my cleats all the way back -- it was a pretty dramatic range of adjustment from where my cleats were on my last pair of shoes (sidis). not sure if it was from the cleat placement or a combination of other factors, but I started getting knee pain in the front of my kneecap from climbing.


This was one of the main reasons I was interested in the M200's...darn! 
Hopefully you'll get this sorted.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anyone here tried the Sidi Epic's? 
I have them, but have not used them because they don't offer much protection for the little toe area (outside), which usually takes the hit. They are extremely comfortable just walking around and no heel lift. They're a slightly looser fit than the Dominators.


----------



## biking_dane (Oct 3, 2005)

I assume you got size 49? How do they fit? I use size 14 in street shoes, and I'm trying to figure out if I should order size 49 or 50.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I just had a pair of the M200's delivered yesterday, despite having two other pairs of Shimano in size 47, these seem a touch shorter and maybe slightly narrower (despite the shoe actually being longer).

I think they'll have to go back, I'll likely order the Giro Terraduro's, I've got 47 road and had 47 mountain from Giro so I'll be going for 47 in them too.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

My Giros still good after a heavy season


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Annoying because I like them, and wanted the inner ankle protection as I chipped my left one a couple of years ago and it's still sore. I think the 48 would be too long and possibly still feel narrow.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Has anyone tried and compare the Shimano SH-M200 to the Specialized 2FO Cliplite? I think both look to be a really good shoe. I have the 2FO flat now and I like it a lot. It doesn't hold water and is comfortable with a decent sized toe box. I'm looking at the M200 because I'd figured the XTR 9020 SPD will fit better as they are designed with each other in mind.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I've been sporting a pair of Shimano M-088 for 3+ years now and I'm looking to upgrade to the M200s. Reading reviews on-line I found that people reported that the ratchet system was breaking simply from tension on the strap. Also several reports of the soles coming apart. I like the idea of the increased ankle protection and the quick lace system, but if people are having issues within the first few months, I may just get another pair of M088s.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I've had my M200's for 3-4 months now and have about 15 rides on them with one ride involving a lot of "hike-a-bike" in rocks. I just checked them closely and all is good no signs of sole coming apart. They are super comfortable on my feet with roomy toe box and they don't get hot.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Fastline said:


> I've had my M200's for 3-4 months now and have about 15 rides on them with one ride involving a lot of "hike-a-bike" in rocks. I just checked them closely and all is good no signs of sole coming apart. They are super comfortable on my feet with roomy toe box and they don't get hot.


Good to know, thanks! I'll head to REI to try them on. I hope the 48s don't run too small as people have reported. My M088 in size 48 fit pretty well, not sure I'll have the room if they are any smaller. I like the idea of a bigger toe box.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I tried on the Shimano M200s this weekend and the 48s were too small (too short) even with thin cotton sock. In the winter I will wear two pairs of socks including a pair of thick wool socks in my Shimano M088s (size 48 as well) and they fit comfortably. I understand sizes would vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, but I find it so odd that a single manufacturer can't keep sizing standard from shoe to shoe. I was bummed out, I really liked these shoes and everything they offered. I ended up buying the Giro Terraduro instead.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Arebee said:


> I tried on the Shimano M200s this weekend and the 48s were too small (too short) even with thin cotton sock.........I was bummed out, I really liked these shoes and everything they offered. I ended up buying the Giro Terraduro instead.


Why not a 49?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Why not a 49?


I was using my REI dividend and 20% coupon and REI doesn't carry anything higher than 48, not even in their warehouses.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Arebee said:


> ... understand sizes would vary from manufacturer to manufacturer, but I find it so odd that a single manufacturer can't keep sizing standard from shoe to shoe. I was bummed out, I really liked these shoes and everything they offered. I ended up buying the Giro Terraduro instead.


Just got a pair of M200's wide and they have a hot-spot on the balls of my feet, looks like they are going back. How are the Giro Terraduro fitting and have you had a chance to ride with them yet ?


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

I sent my M200's back and got the Terraduro's instead. In the few rides I've done with them so far they've been great. Haven't done any longer rides yet though to see how they fair on all day epics.


----------



## bonesetter2004 (May 27, 2007)

Into my second season on the Giro's

No issues, all good


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

tjMountain said:


> Just got a pair of M200's wide and they have a hot-spot on the balls of my feet, looks like they are going back. How are the Giro Terraduro fitting and have you had a chance to ride with them yet ?


I had to order them, so I should have them this weekend.


----------



## xcountry41 (Mar 12, 2005)

bonesetter2004 said:


> Into my second season on the Giro's
> 
> No issues, all good


Couldn't decide whether to ask you if you liked your Terraduro's,or just give you the ole " wow! You sure like your Giro's". No worries but I'm here to try to glean some clues about m200 sizing in the m200 thread and was wondering if you work for Giro. ( I'm just having a little fun here). I'm hoping the Shimano works out because I like the idea of the higher ankle and lace cover.


----------



## xcountry41 (Mar 12, 2005)

So has anyone started to get a feel for how the M200's fit compared to other Shimano shoes like the M086 or the MW81 ?


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

FWIW... I tried the SH-M200 Wide 48 shoes, really liked the shoe, however, I still had a hot spot on my right foot and returned them. Seemed like great shoes, nice and light, with a sturdy feel. I ended up buy Giro Terraduro's Wide 48's and am very pleased with them, once again Giro size 48 fit my size 13 feet


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

All I wear are Shimanos size 45 in every model, MT42, M163 and M200 they all fit exactly the same on my feet.


----------



## AOK (Jan 25, 2004)

Averbuks said:


> I am really disappointed with these shoes. After 2 months of use the rubber sole around the toes where it meets the upper leather is separating on both shoes.


I have had my M200s for a little more than a year now and I just noticed this same issue starting on mine. It is pretty minor so far. I guess I will wait and see if it gets any worse. Still happy with the performance of the shoes.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

tjMountain said:


> FWIW... I tried the SH-M200 Wide 48 shoes, really liked the shoe, however, I still had a hot spot on my right foot and returned them. Seemed like great shoes, nice and light, with a sturdy feel. I ended up buy Giro Terraduro's Wide 48's and am very pleased with them, once again Giro size 48 fit my size 13 feet


I haven't ridden off-road with them yet, but the Terraduros in 48s fit my size 13 feet perfectly. Comfortable as hell. I really like the flatter sole too. I don't feel as if my ankle is going to turn over when I am walking in them. No issues clipping in and out of my Crank Brothers Candy pedals (I used one shim as I did with the Shimano M088. The cleat cavity of the two shoes appear to have about the same depth). Looking forward to a real trek in the coming week.


----------



## xcountry41 (Mar 12, 2005)

Fastline said:


> All I wear are Shimanos size 45 in every model, MT42, M163 and M200 they all fit exactly the same on my feet.


Thanks that's the feedback I'm looking for. Do you have wide or narrower feet? the tag in my M086's say 43L but I'm not sure if that designates "wide" or not?? the joys of ordering online!
Thanks again


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

My feet are on the wide end of the scale, I get nerve pain in my toes if too tight in the foot box and it seems the Shimano shoes are a bit roomier than other brands I've tried. Mine do not have an "L" noted.


----------

